

Show HN: Seattle Hacks - Online Dev Resources Powered by GH Pages, Jekyll & JSON - crabasa
http://seattlehacks.com/

======
hayksaakian
It's nice to see that there's something better than
<http://www.seattletechcalendar.com/>

in the area

------
jsnk
What's the repository URL? I can't seem to find it.

~~~
yaddayadda
Maybe I'm missing something, but when I look at the repository, all I see is a
readme. What I don't see is the purported "Code & website".

~~~
crabasa
Checkout the gh-pages branch:

<https://github.com/crabasa/seattlehacks/tree/gh-pages>

